# Baseball Player Suspended For Steriods. Also Suspended For Domestic Abuse



## WhatInThe (Mar 12, 2019)

A baseball player who was just suspended for growth hormone for 80 games was also suspended for domestic abuse a year ago.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...t-suspended-80-games-positive-ped/3084511002/


----------



## oldman (Mar 13, 2019)

I think some of these guys just don't get it. Instead of achieving strength the honest way by just hitting the gym and working with a PT, they would rather take a few pills or injections and pump up quicker. Most of these players that take these illegal substances already have the skills necessary to be a champion, they just want to look more impressive in front of the camera.

I still remember when Mark McGwire was taking steroids and his biceps were so big that they had to cut the sleeves on his uniform, so he could fit his arms through. The Cardinals did have to order him special made uniforms and that's when the league became suspicious and finally checked him.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 15, 2019)

Sort of makes you wonder why the league had to finally speak up.  Where were the Cardinals in all of this?  After all, they were the ones having to supply the "special" shirts.  Could it be that they didn't give a s--t as long as he was helping them win games?  as I first said - - makes you wonder!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 15, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Sort of makes you wonder why the league had to finally speak up.  Where were the Cardinals in all of this?  After all, they were the ones having to supply the "special" shirts.  Could it be that they didn't give a s--t as long as he was helping them win games?  as I first said - - makes you wonder!!



Like most workplaces nobody likes a rat or wants to snitch. I've seen too many drunks, addicts enabled by fellow employees who covered for and/or enabled their habits. It's a taboo subject-cheating or criminal behavior among peers.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 15, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> Like most workplaces nobody likes a rat or wants to snitch. I've seen too many drunks, addicts enabled by fellow employees who covered for and/or enabled their habits. It's a taboo subject-cheating or criminal behavior among peers.



I agree with you regarding workplace snitches but that would be other teammates.  I was talking about the club itself.  Management, owners, etc..  It would seem like they could have handled it quietly and only then, if it was required by regulations, to notify the league and provide them with the information.


----------

